# please recommend



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm trying something new.......

I have an empty tank I'd like to conver to a terrarium or paludarium.
Please give me some ideas of a reasonably easy pet I could put in there.

thanks

p.s. no snakes


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

how big is it?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

6 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft 1 "


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

...Duplicate post...Sorry!


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

...duplicate post sorry!


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow! thats a big tank! If you wanted to get a few things Day Geckos are pretty cool. They are a bright green and have different color markings deoending on the species. You could get quite a few in a tank that size as they only get to about 10". The only down fall is that you can't really handle them.

Here is a pic and a good site for info...

http://www.whozoo.org/Intro98/chriskel/chrikelt23.htm

View attachment 49328


You could also go with some bearded dragons...not real original but very easy to care for.

Let us know what you go with!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

you could do dart frogs, they are beautiful and you could get many in a tank that large, they make for great terreriums. frogs are really cool and you can keep some gecko's with them too i hear. Anyway thats something to consider


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

jamesdelanoche said:


> you could do dart frogs, they are beautiful and you could get many in a tank that large, they make for great terreriums. frogs are really cool and you can keep some gecko's with them too i hear. Anyway thats something to consider
> [snapback]894640[/snapback]​


very cool idea IMO


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> you could do dart frogs, they are beautiful and you could get many in a tank that large, they make for great terreriums. frogs are really cool and you can keep some gecko's with them too i hear. Anyway thats something to consider
> [snapback]894640[/snapback]​


that sounds so sool, i would go with that too


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

dart frogs are cool, what about salamanders and newts?

also, with mist and those peat balls and heat bulbs and plants, 
What would be a good average amount of money it'd take to maintain that setup? 
What could I do to start easy and build up to the tank's potential?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

a cool salamander setup would be sweet man!! try that. i used to have a salamander. he was a badass. i hand fed him


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

the only downfall to dart frogs (atleast the ones ive seen) is that they are pretty expensive, especially if you want many of them. i would go with the salamander idea too...thats just my opinion


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

With a tank that big dont get something so small...... go with a bearded dragon. their friendly, you can Handle them(and they enjoy it). and you could get more than one, their also really easy to care for but kinda pricey need to be fed alot.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm more into the ecosystem type tank, very stable half planted land/ water combo. like a paludarium w/ mud and peat and sticks etc. a suriname toad would be cool. I'm not sure. I'd like to have mist and high light tropical plants. get the idea, just more elaborate than ure prolly used to.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

some red eyed tree frogs would be cool then, mabye then get some salamanders and fiddler crabs for the water.......


----------



## oscar_vs_goldfish (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

nice thing with a dart frog tank is that before long even if you only start with a few you will have lots i have talked to lots of people who had success breeding darts with very little care for the babies in large tanks


----------

